# The Ferguson Z bow



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

nick snook said:


> Byron"s Son Zack is following in his dad"s footsteps and is now making the Z bow which is I think one of Byron"s designs.


OOOOOO.......... mg: mg:


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I do not understand this reply????


----------

